# Weekly Competition 2015-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R2 F2 U F' R' U'
*2. *R2 F' R F2 U R2 U' F'
*3. *F U2 R' F R2 U2 F' U R
*4. *U2 R2 F' R' U R' U' F2 U2
*5. *R' U2 F U' F U2 R' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 L' F2 U2 B U R B2 F' R2 U R F'
*2. *L D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 L U2 L' U' F' R B2 U' L' F2 D2 F' D
*3. *D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U F2 R B' L B2 R D2 L2 B U2
*4. *F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B2 F' R2 U' L' F L2 R U B' R2 D F
*5. *R2 F D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F L R' U L2 F L2 R' B2 R

*4x4x4*
*1. *D Rw' Fw' F' Uw2 R' F R2 D' U Rw' U Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw R2 Fw' R2 Fw2 U2 Rw' B2 Uw' U2 Rw2 U B' D' B' F Uw B' Fw' F Rw F U2
*2. *F L2 U Rw U F' L' D R' D' U' Rw' U2 F2 L Rw2 U L2 Rw Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw' F' L F Uw' B Fw2 F' L' R2 D' Uw2 U2 F2 D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*3. *F2 U2 R D2 B Fw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw' D' R F R Fw' Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 B' F2 L' B' L R' F2 U Fw' L' D2 Fw Rw' F2 D U L Uw' R'
*4. *D F2 L2 Fw' R2 U' B' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R D2 L2 U L Uw U Fw Uw B2 F2 L2 D2 B' Fw' L Rw2 R2 Fw' F D L2 Rw R2 B2 L' Rw2 B2 Fw'
*5. *B Uw2 F2 Uw R2 B' D' U F2 Rw' R2 B U' R Fw' L Rw F2 Rw D2 Fw Rw Uw' R D' U Rw F2 D2 Uw2 R Fw' F U2 Rw' U Rw' R F D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' B2 Bw' Fw2 F Rw D' L Rw' Bw' Fw2 Dw' R B' Bw Lw' U' Fw2 R2 D2 U Lw2 Bw D' Uw U2 B L Uw' Bw2 Uw' B2 Uw U' L2 Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 D Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 Rw' D' Dw Uw F' Uw' Fw F L Lw Rw Fw' D' Uw
*2. *F' Dw2 L2 Lw R U' Lw2 Uw' B' Fw2 U' F' U B Lw2 Rw2 U' Bw L D' Dw2 Bw' L2 B2 Bw Fw F2 U Rw Bw D2 R' D2 Fw' Dw2 R' B2 D' Dw' Rw2 D Dw' L R2 D' Dw Fw L' B' Rw Fw2 U F' Dw2 B' Fw Rw' R2 B2 R'
*3. *Rw2 B' L' B' Dw L' Rw B' Dw' L2 F Uw' B2 F L2 Lw Fw' D2 L2 B R2 B' Bw' Uw Bw F' Dw Uw2 L2 B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw' L' B2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' L' Fw2 L' Dw Uw B' L' Lw Rw2 R2 D Uw2 U' Fw L2 B2 Rw U2 B2 U'
*4. *Rw' Dw' B2 Dw Uw F L2 U R' Uw U2 R2 D L2 D2 B D2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 F L Lw' R Dw Rw B' Fw2 R Fw' L2 D2 Rw' B Uw2 R Fw' F' Dw2 Uw L Dw U F Lw2 D' B2 Dw' Bw Dw2 B Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw
*5. *Rw' D Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw' L' Lw R2 D B2 Bw F' Lw B Fw Uw U Bw2 D2 Bw Fw U2 B Fw Uw' Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw Lw Bw Lw2 B2 Fw2 Rw' D Dw2 Fw' Lw' F D U' R' B' Lw2 R' B Bw Fw' L2 Lw2 D' B Dw2 F Dw' R Fw2 Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R 2D' 2U2 2B 3R' 2R U' B' 2F2 F' 2R2 B2 2F2 2L2 3R' 2B2 3F' 3R2 D' 3F2 D' 2D L' R 3U2 3R' 2U' 2R' 2F' D2 2D' 2R' 3F 2F' D' 2L2 3R 2R 3F 2F' 2U2 U2 2R2 B2 2F2 D 2L 3U B R2 2F 2U L 2B' 2D2 2U 2R 2D 3U2 2U' F2 2U' B' 3U2 L2 3R B2 2F2 3U U2
*2. *D' 3U2 2F' F' 2D 2R2 2D' 2L2 2D2 B 2U2 B2 2U L 3R' 2D L' R' D' 2D2 L 2F' 2R' B2 2L2 B2 2U2 2F 2U 2F' 2U2 2B2 3R2 2U' U' B2 L 2D' L2 2L2 R2 2F' L2 3R' 3F' F2 2D 2U U2 2B' 2U' L' 2L2 3R' F' 2R' B 2R D2 R' U' 2L 3R' 2B2 L 3R2 U2 2B' 2F F'
*3. *B2 L 2L2 3R2 3F' 3R2 2F' F2 2U 3R D 3R' 2D2 U' F2 2D U 2B2 3F' D' 2D2 3U R F' L2 2U2 L 2R2 R' 2U' 2R' 3F' U' B' 2F2 U' 2B F2 2U2 3R B 2R' 3F2 2F' F' U L 3R2 R 2D' 3R 2B' 2L D2 3U2 2U 2L2 2R D 3U2 2B' L 3U 2F 2R' B 2B 2F' D 2B
*4. *L2 F2 D 2B2 2D2 F' 2L D' 2U2 3R R' B2 F D2 2L' 3F2 3U2 2F U' B 2B' 2F' F2 2D2 3F2 2F' 2D 2F D2 2F' L2 D2 2D' 2B 3U2 2F' F D 2U B' 2D2 3R2 2R B F' 2U' 2B2 L' 2L2 2B' F' 2R 2B' F U2 3R' B 2F' 2R2 2F' F 2D 3U2 2U2 2B' 2F2 U' 3F' 2F2 D2
*5. *B 2U2 L' 2B 2L' B2 3F' L2 D 2D2 2U2 U 3F' D' 3F2 3U' R2 3F' D 2B2 3F' 3R' 2R2 2B' 2L2 3F2 2D2 2L' 2U2 2L' 3U 3R2 2B' D' 3R 2D 3F' 2D2 2U 2L D2 2L2 2B 3F F' 2U2 R2 3U 2L' 3U U' 2B2 3U' U R2 2U U2 R 2D2 U' 2B2 3U' 2L B 2U' L' 3R 2R F2 2U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 3F' 3U2 U2 2L2 2R R2 D' 2D' 2L2 3R2 2R 2B' 3F 3D2 2B2 2L R2 3B2 F2 3R R 2B2 D 2F 3U B' 2B U 2R2 2F D' B' 3L2 B 2D 3D2 3L' 3R' 2R' 2D' 3U2 2B L' 2L2 2R' B2 F R' 2U2 F' 2D' B' 2U 2B' 2R 3B' 3L2 2U 2L' R2 2F' 3U' 2F2 3U' 3R2 2U2 3B2 3F' F' 2R' R 3D' 3U2 2U2 2B 2L2 3B2 3L2 3F2 L' 2U' 3F' 3D2 B2 F2 2L2 R U' B' L' 3L 3R' D2 3B 2D' B2 F 3U 3F2
*2. *B2 3B2 3D 2U' 2R2 3F2 U' L2 D 2D2 2U2 2L D2 2R2 3U 3B U2 3R' 2B 3B' 2F 3L D 3D2 2U U2 3L' 3R' 2B 2U' 3B2 3F 2F D' 3F' U 2B2 3U 2R2 2B2 2L 3B 2U' 3B' 3F R2 3B' 3R2 2R' B 2B' L' 2R2 2F2 2R R' 3U' 2F 2L 2F R' D2 L' 2L2 2D2 2U U 2L2 2R' 2U' L2 U 2B' 3D2 3U2 L' R2 3F 2L' 3D F2 2L 3B2 3R2 2F' 3R' U2 2B' 3U 3B2 2F' L 3L 2R' R2 2D L' 3L 3D2 3R'
*3. *3D2 3U2 B' L2 3B' 3U' 2U 3F D2 3R' 2U2 B 3U 2R' 3D R2 2B2 F D 3B L U 3R 2D 2L2 2F2 3R2 2R' 3F' 2U 3R 2R2 R' 3D2 3L2 D' 2D' 2U' 3L' U2 3B' F 2U U2 F 3D 2L 2B' 2R' U2 2R2 3U 3R2 3U 2U2 2B2 3B 3F 3D' R2 2D' B 2R2 2U2 2F' D2 3L' 2B 3B' 3F 2U2 U 3F' F 3L' U' 2B' 3B F2 3R2 2R 3F F D' L2 B2 3B' 3F 3D2 F' D' 3F 2U 2L' 2B2 3U' 2L 2D2 3D2 2R'
*4. *3U U2 2L' 3U2 2L2 2B U' 2B2 3U2 2L 3D' 3R' D 3R 3D 2U' 3R2 2U F' 3D 3U' 2L' 3B' L U 2R 3F' 3L2 2R2 3F2 3L' 2U2 2L 3B 2F2 F 2U' 2L' F' L' 3R2 3D 3F' 3R2 2F2 3D' B 3F' R2 2B2 3U' 2U 3B' 3L' 2U2 3F2 3L 2R2 3D B' 3L2 2D 2U' U' 3F2 3U2 3B' 2R2 R B2 L' 3L' 3R' 3U2 U 3R' 3U' 3B2 3D 3F U2 2B' 2R2 2F 3U' 2U2 3L2 2U' 3R2 2U' B 3F2 2U' B' 3U' 2F 3R 2U 2B2 2F2
*5. *3R' 2U2 3L2 2B' 2L 3R 2F F2 L 2L' 2D 2B2 R' 2U2 3F2 R' 3F' L2 3L D2 3D' 3U 3L' B 3F 2D' 3L' F2 3D' 3R 2U2 F2 2L2 2R' D U B2 3B 3U 2F2 3R' 2R2 3F' D' 3D 2U F' 3L 3R 2R' 2U' B 3F 3D U F2 L2 2L2 3R 2R' 2U2 3B 2D2 2U U2 3L' 2U B' L 3L2 R D L' 2L2 3L2 R' 2B' 3B L' 2F' 3U2 L' 2U' 3L2 3F 2L2 2R 2B' D' 2D' 2U2 L 2F2 R2 3D' 2B 3U2 2B2 3U2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' U F' U2 F R' F' U2
*2. *R' U' R' U F' R F2 U' R2
*3. *R' F R' F R2 F R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 L' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L' U R2 F' D2 U
*2. *F L2 F D2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 U R' D U B' D R2 U F D R'
*3. *B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R F2 L B' U F L' R' U F D2 U R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw2 D' B' F D U Rw' R B2 Fw' F' D2 Uw' U' L' Rw D' Rw2 D U' Fw F' L' Rw' D U2 B2 Fw2 D2 R D Uw' U2 F' L' R Uw U' F'
*2. *R' B2 Fw' R2 D' L F Rw' D' F' D' Uw U2 Fw F L2 F L Fw U Rw' Uw' L2 U2 L' Rw B D Uw2 Fw2 R F' Uw Rw2 U F2 D Rw2 R2 B'
*3. *Rw' B' Uw2 R D Uw2 Rw D Uw Fw2 Rw' B L D2 B Rw2 D Uw F' U B' R Uw' U Rw' Uw Fw2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' L' Uw2 L' Rw B' U' B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Rw Fw' L U Fw' L' F2 Uw B Fw Lw Rw' Fw F2 Lw2 Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw L2 R' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw D' Uw2 R2 Dw' U' L Dw2 U L2 R' Fw' L2 Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw B2 Bw' F2 D2 Uw' R2 Dw U Lw F' Lw R2 B Bw2 F Lw2 B2 Bw'
*2. *F2 Lw U' Lw2 R2 U' Rw' R' D L Bw Lw2 Rw Bw2 Fw' Lw Fw2 R2 Fw2 F' R Uw F Rw2 F2 D2 L2 Dw L' Rw2 R D' Rw2 R' D Rw Dw' Bw D' Dw L' Bw2 F2 D' Fw2 F Uw Fw F2 Lw' Bw2 Lw' R2 U' B' Bw2 F' D' Lw' Rw'
*3. *D2 Fw' Uw2 L2 B' L2 Bw2 F2 R Bw' F2 Lw U' F L' Dw' Fw L2 Uw' Rw2 F D' Dw' F Uw Lw B2 U' Fw2 Dw2 L' R' Uw' F2 Rw' D2 Lw2 Fw F2 U2 Lw' F Lw Rw R' Bw Uw U R' U2 Bw' Dw Bw2 Fw2 F2 Lw' Fw2 Lw R U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D L' 3R 3F 2F F 2L' R' 2D' B F2 3R' 2B' 2D' 2U2 L 2B2 2D' B2 2B 3F2 D' R2 F D' 2L' F 2D' F' 2R F' 3U2 2R' 2B 2U L' 2U' L2 F D2 R B2 2B' 2D F' D 3U2 2U U' 2B' 3R' F2 2R U' 2L' 3U 2B2 R' 2U 2B2 2F R' U2 2B2 U L' 3R 2B2 2L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L2 3R 2R2 3D' 3F U2 B' 3F' 2L 3B' D' 2F 3R2 3B' 2F R2 D2 3F' 2L2 D' R2 U L 3D' B 3R2 2F L 2U2 F2 3R 3B 2F 3U' 3B' 3F' 2F 2D 3D2 2F D2 2L 2D2 2U' 3L2 D 3F2 R 2F' 3L2 2D 2R' 3F L2 2R2 2F 3D' L 2U' 3R 2D2 U2 2B' 3R R2 2D' 3R2 2U2 3R2 B2 F2 L 3D' B' 3B2 2F F 3R' R2 3U 2R' D 3D2 3L' R' 2F' U2 L' 2R D' 3L2 R 2U' 2L' U' L' 2R R 2B 3D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B U2 F' L D' L2 R' B2 F2 D' F
*2. *B D2 R2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' U' B' F D2 L F2 D U' R'
*3. *L2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 D' U L' U' B D' R' B L2 U2 F' R
*4. *F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' D' R' D L B F2 D' F L
*5. *L' B' L2 B2 U L2 B U' L D2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2
*6. *R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 U L2 B' U' R2 D' F L R2 B2 L2 R'
*7. *F L2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 U2 B' L2 U L B' L' F2 L U' B F D
*8. *B2 L2 B' R2 F D2 F' U2 F R2 B' L B2 R F' D' L' D B2 U' R
*9. *F' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F R2 F' U B2 U R2 F' R B' L2 D' F2
*10. *L2 U2 R2 U R2 D B2 D L2 F2 U R' B U2 L D' B L D' R2 U2
*11. *U' F2 U B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D R' D' F' D U F D' B' D2 U2
*12. *D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F R' F2 U' F2 D2 B' D2 F L'
*13. *R2 B' F' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U' L D' R B F' U' L F2
*14. *D U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 F' U R D B L2 D2 B D
*15. *R B2 R F' B' L D L' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 B L2 F' D2 B' R2
*16. *B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 R' F2 L U R' B D F U' L B' U'
*17. *L2 U B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F' U2 R' F' R' D L U' R F2
*18. *D' L2 D L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U' F R' D' L2 B' R F2 D' L F2 D
*19. *R L B' L2 F' U2 F' U F' R' F2 U2 F' R2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 B U2
*20. *U2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 U' B D2 R2 D F' D L U2
*21. *B2 U2 D F D' B U' F2 L' F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B U2
*22. *R' U2 F D L F' D' B U B R2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 U
*23. *F2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 U L2 D R D U' R' F U' B2 D B D'
*24. *R' D F' U' B' U2 R F U F' L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U2 D' L2 U L2
*25. *B2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 R' B2 F L D U' B U' R2 F' L' D2
*26. *D2 B' R' B2 L D2 F D' L U R U2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2
*27. *R2 F D2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' U' L' B' D2 B2 R B' R2 F L
*28. *R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F' R2 B2 D R2 F' D' R' F'
*29. *L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 R B' L2 R' U L U' L U L' R2
*30. *B2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' F' L B2 D U' L' B F' D R' F2
*31. *R2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D R2 U R F L D2 L2 D2 B' L R2 U2
*32. *L U F2 R L2 F D' F' U' F2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 B U2
*33. *F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 B' R U2 F' L' D2 B2 F U F'
*34. *D B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 B2 F R' U' B2 U B2 L' R'
*35. *L' B R F2 L F U R2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B
*36. *F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D B2 D L' U' B' R' U L2 D2 U' L' U'
*37. *R U2 F' U' L' U L2 B' R' D R2 B L2 F' R2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' B'
*38. *D2 R' B2 L F2 L' F2 L D' R2 U' F D L' R2 D2 B' L'
*39. *B2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B L2 R' F' L D' B R D2 F
*40. *B D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 F' D2 F' U B' D' F' R D2 U2 B R' F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D2 R2 B R2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L' R U L B' D' R2 U2 B D'
*2. *R2 B2 R2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 U' B' U' R D' U B2 F U' F
*3. *R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D' F' R2 B L R B2 D F U2 F
*4. *U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' D B D' B D F' L' D' R
*5. *F D2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B R2 B' U F2 L2 U R2 F2 R' B' F R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 D' R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' U2 L R D L2 F' U
*2. *D2 R2 D2 B' F' R2 F L2 B R2 B D' F2 R D L' B' L2 F R2 B2
*3. *F' L2 U' R2 U2 L' U' B2 D L B' U2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 F L2
*4. *F2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 L B2 F L R' B' D B' U' R'
*5. *R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L B D' F2 R' U' B2 D' F D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 U2 F' L D' U' L F' L R2 F2
*2. *D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' L2 D L2 D F U' R' B2 U' L
*3. *B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D B' L' R2 D2 U B2 L' R2 D2 U2
*4. *U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B L' F D' B' U' B R2 F' D2
*5. *F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' U' B F D' F L' U2 B2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 R2 U L2 F' U B2 D' B2 L2 B' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F U' R U' F U R'
*3. *U' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U' F' R' U2 F U L U2 R2 B L2
*4. *Fw2 R' B2 L Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw F' L' Rw2 R Uw2 Fw R2 Uw L Rw B2 Fw' F' R2 F Uw2 L D2 L Rw2 F U2 L Fw2 R2 U' B D U' L' B F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U R' F U2 R2 U' F2 U'
*3. *B2 R U' D2 F2 U L U' B' L F D2 B2 U2 F2 B' D2 R2 B U2 L2
*4. *D2 F R2 Fw2 L R' B' D Fw2 Rw' D Uw' B' Uw U' Fw2 Uw2 B' D' U2 Rw2 Uw R B' R U' F' U' Fw' L Fw F' Rw2 R' Fw D' Fw Uw2 R U'
*5. *Uw' L' D U B' Fw F' Uw' L' Fw D2 F Dw' Uw' Lw Fw2 L' Lw2 R Uw' B' Dw Uw2 Fw D2 Bw' Rw F2 Uw Bw' D2 Dw' Uw F2 R' Dw Bw' F L2 Uw2 F U2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 D Lw' Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 Rw Dw Uw2 F L' R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L' B L R B' l' r' b
*2. *L' U B' L U B U B l r' u
*3. *U' L U R L U L' R' B l b'
*4. *U L R L' B R' B L U' r' b'
*5. *R U' L' R' L B L l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 3)
*3. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *D L R D U D' U L U' D' U'
*2. *U D' R' U R' U' R' D' U'
*3. *L D R U R' L' R D' U D' U'
*4. *D' R' U' D R U D' U R' D' U'
*5. *U' R' U' R D L' U' D U' D' U'


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 10, 2015)

3x3: 10.50, 13.51, 11.75, 14.35, 12.34 = 12.53
4x4: 44.86, 53.05, 45.72, 46.98, 1:05.07 = 48.58
3bld: 1:19.16, 1:48.16, DNF(32.50) = 1:19.16
3x3 one-handed: 27.26, 33.78, 28.47, 31.32, 33.67 =31.15


----------



## BoshedCubes (Feb 11, 2015)

3x3: 32.173; 37.179; 28.331; 40.051; 39.179 = *36.77*


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 11, 2015)

*3X3X3: *19.61 18.61 19.52 (20.88) (17.97) = *19.25*


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Feb 14, 2015)

2x2: 3.79, 4.12, 3.14, 3.22, 3.52 = 3.51
3x3: 12.57, 13.34, 12.37, 11.78, 12.46 = 12.47
4x4: 54.33, 53.04, 59.31, 49.23, 59.68 = 55.56
5x5: 2:00.41, 1:49.28, 1:54.52, 1:42.08, 2:09.92 = 1:54.74
6x6: 3:52.13, (3:22.94 PB), 3:42.32, 3:38.71, 3:57.83 = 3:44.39
7x7: it breaked 
OH: 31.97, 21.32, 22.91, 24.73, 23.47 = 23.70
sq-1: 34.20, 36.34, 44.59, 37.08, 31.34 = 35.87


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 14, 2015)

2x2 normal - 4.45, 6.47, 6.61+, 4.08, 6.22 (ao5 =5.71) (would have been 5.09 without plus 2... i hate wittwo)

3x3 blindfold - DNF, 8:39.42, DNF (MO3=DNF Best time = 8:39.42) I'm pleased as I have a sub 10 there. The first solve i had 2 edges in the right place but flipped and the third was completely DNF.

3X3 NORMAL - 26.88, DNF(2.35), 19.54, 19.04, 17.25 (ao5 = 21.82) first solve i was doing red cross (trying to be colour neutral) and the second one i dropped my cube on the spacebar... fumble 

4x4 normal - 1:30.32, 1:17.12, 1:35.17, 1:23.07, 1:08.94 (ao5 = 1:23.50)

pyraminx - 9.63, 7.07, 5.92, 8.08, 11.97 (ao5 = 8.26) BAD  too many screw ups.

clock - 20.13, 14.35, 18.61, 18.64, 13.95 (ao5 = 17.20) I hate the lingao... hate the pins. The 18's should've been like 17 or 14.

3x3 OH - 1:48.46, 1:10.99, 1:18.94, 1:02.15, 1:08.67 (ao5 = 1:12.87) i rarely do OH so i guess this is a good average for me

Megaminx - 2:39.41, 3:07.12, 2:43.89, 3:10.78, 2:42.43 (ao5 = 2:51.15)

5x5x5 normal - 3:20.89, 3:04.75, 3:32.43, 3:10.34, 3:08.96 (ao5 = 3:13.40) meh... i wish it was better


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2015)

*3x3:* (14.54), 14.16, (11.39), 13.32, 14.14 = 13.87
*4x4:* (55.79), 57.45, 1:04.54, 59.77, (1:07.96) = 1:00.59
*5x5:* (1:27.88), (1:45.28), 1:35.56, 1:44.26, 1:37.80 = 1:39.21
*6x6:* (3:20.94), 2:49.66, (2:44.22), 2:58.52, 2:53.50 = 2:53.89
*7x7:* (4:23.23), 4:25.87, 4:46.24, 4:23.87, (4:53.23) = 4:31.99
*OH:* (28.03), 29.55, 29.15, (DNF), 29.31 = 29.34
*Megaminx:* 2:05.66, 2:04.25, 2:13.00, (2:17.71), (1:53.72) = 2:07.64


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 14, 2015)

2x2

avg of 5: 7.57

Time List:
1. (10.33) . F R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
2. 8.03 R2 F' R F2 U R2 U' F' 
3. 7.60 F U2 R' F R2 U2 F' U R 
4. 7.08 U2 R2 F' R' U R' U' F2 U2 
5. (6.96) R' U2 F U' F U2 R' F

3x3

avg of 5: 19.14

Time List:
1. 19.25 B2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 L' F2 U2 B U R B2 F' R2 U R F' 
2. 19.46 L D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 L U2 L' U' F' R B2 U' L' F2 D2 F' D 
3. (20.95) D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U F2 R B' L B2 R D2 L2 B U2 
4. 18.72 F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B2 F' R2 U' L' F L2 R U B' R2 D F 
5. (16.39) R2 F D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F L R' U L2 F L2 R' B2 R


----------



## Myachii (Feb 15, 2015)

2 - 6.50, 6.21, (9.98), 6.23, (5.92) = 6.31
3 - 16.13, 16.26, (15.60), (21.26), 18.28 = 16.89
4 - (1:13.67), 1:05.09, (59.39), 1:13.07, 1:00.69 = 1:06.28 // 
5 - 2:08.33, (1:53.18), (2:19.67), 2:04.69, 2:00.11 = 2:04.38
6 - 4:08.64, 4:20.49, (3:56.35), 4:18.20, (4:27.16) = 4:15.76
7 - (7:12.31), 6:06.49, (5:50.80), 6:27.21, 6:25.08 = 6:19.59
3OH - 41.05, 37.25, (46.81), 35.90, (29.98) = 38.06
3BLD - 
234 - 
2345 - 
Magic - 
Megaminx - 
Clock - 16.49, 18.18, (18.84), (16.18), 16.52 = 17.06
Pyraminx - (11.28), 8.88, (8.01), 9.74, 8.02 = 8.88 //9.74 and 8.02 are exactly 0.86 away from 8.88  loominartee?
Skewb -


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Feb 15, 2015)

nice dene!


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 15, 2015)

*3x3*: 16.49, (DNF), 15.58, (13.98), 15.58 = *15.88*
*4x4*: 1:28.47, (1:23.75), 1:25.52, 1:24.98, (1:29.32) = *1:26.32*
*5x5*: (1:55.00), 2:24.76, (2:25.54), 2:22.87, 2:11.09 = *2:19.57*
*OH*: 32.60, (29.74), 58.33, (1:00.48), 30.44 = *40.46*
*Pyraminx*: 8.64, (42.66), (7.30), 11.79, 8.43 = *9.62*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 16, 2015)

*3x3: *(20.17), 17.14, (14.88), 17.08, 18.12 = *17.44*
No warm up is a terrible idea.

*3BLD: *DNF 1:29.88 2:13.69 = *1:29.88*
BLD PB by a huge margin. Pretty good week.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 16, 2015)

3x3 Blindfolded: DNF 2:05.582 DNF = 2:05.582


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 16, 2015)

*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, DNF, 11:00.71


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 16, 2015)

2x2:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-16
(fail)avg of 5: 5.043

Time List:
1. 4.031 F R2 F2 U F' R' U' 
2. 5.991 R2 F' R F2 U R2 U' F' 
3. 5.106 F U2 R' F R2 U2 F' U R 
4. (9.740) U2 R2 F' R' U R' U' F2 U2 
5. (3.928) R' U2 F U' F U2 R' F
3x3:
Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-16
avg of 5: 17.939

Time List:
1. 17.907 B2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 L' F2 U2 B U R B2 F' R2 U R F' 
2. (18.610) L D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 L U2 L' U' F' R B2 U' L' F2 D2 F' D 
3. 18.224 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 U F2 R B' L B2 R D2 L2 B U2 
4. (15.306) F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B2 F' R2 U' L' F L2 R U B' R2 D F 
5. 17.685 R2 F D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F L R' U L2 F L2 R' B2 R


----------



## DuLe (Feb 16, 2015)

*333*: 15.85, (17.78), 17.23, (13.76), 14.80 = *15.96*
*222*: (4.09), 4.56, 5.23, 5.24, (6.93) = *5.01*
*444*: (1:35.75), (1:15.82), 1:26.13, 1:24.54, 1:17.35 = *1:22.67*
*555*: 2:40.84, (2:56.65), (2:36.99), 2:42.81, 2:46.01 = *2:43.22*
*333 BLD*: 2:35.41, (2:39.09), (2:51.68) = *2:35.41*
*333 OH*: 42.58, 48.99, (42.45), 45.24, (54.51) = *45.60*
*PYRAM*: 5.39, 6.09, (5.16), (6.32), 6.20 = *5.89*
*SKEWB*: 11.40, (19.92), 16.26, 17.28, (5.99) = *14.98*
*2345*: *4:21.13*


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 17, 2015)

Sir E Brum said:


> *3x3: *(20.17), 17.14, (14.88), 17.08, 18.12 = *17.44*
> No warm up is a terrible idea.
> 
> *3BLD: *DNF 1:29.88 2:13.69 = *1:29.88*
> BLD PB by a huge margin. Pretty good week.



Yay, Congratulations! All your hard work is paying off


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 17, 2015)

Results of week 07: congrats to FaLoL, Owczar and Cale!

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.77 Jasiolek
 2.79 Iggy
 3.03 riley
 3.44 Wookie
 3.47 Matei N.
 3.51 CJF2L 1
 3.74 Owczar
 3.81 pantu2000
 3.86 lejitcuber
 4.08 ichcubegern
 4.35 piotrek1996
 4.78 bh13
 4.95 FaLoL
 4.97 Cale S
 5.01 DuLe
 5.12 CuberM
 5.38 Memphis3000
 5.71 pyr14
 5.84 bjs5890
 6.14 daryl
 6.23 pdilla
 6.25 sneaklyfox
 6.31 Myachii
 6.39 thatkid
 6.57 Ordway Persyn
 6.95 Schmidt
 7.14 LostGent
 7.60 Kenneth Svendson
 7.73 Cubeologist
 8.04 Mike Hughey
 8.55 h2f
 8.74 Bubbagrub
 20.19 1davey29
 DNF giorgi
*3x3x3 *(45)

 8.75 Lapinsavant
 9.73 riley
 11.69 giorgi
 12.39 Jasiolek
 12.47 CJF2L 1
 12.53 SirWaffle
 13.20 lejitcuber
 13.23 bh13
 13.40 Owczar
 13.73 pdilla
 13.82 sneaklyfox
 13.87 Dene
 14.50 Wookie
 14.66 FaLoL
 14.73 CuberM
 14.92 Cale S
 15.13 Keroma12
 15.22 thatkid
 15.88 notfeliks
 15.96 DuLe
 16.49 CyanSandwich
 16.89 Myachii
 17.06 daryl
 17.12 pantu2000
 17.36 LostGent
 17.45 ickathu
 17.45 Sir E Brum
 17.60 Matei N.
 17.66 gakybingem
 17.83 Kenneth Svendson
 18.02 Memphis3000
 18.41 Tx789
 19.09 piotrek1996
 19.25 MarcelP
 19.28 Cubeologist
 20.78 Mike Hughey
 21.09 Ordway Persyn
 21.82 pyr14
 22.68 Schmidt
 22.80 h2f
 24.09 FishSaysMOO
 30.03 Bubbagrub
 36.17 BoshedCubes
 40.21 MatsBergsten
 44.20 1davey29
*4x4x4*(26)

 44.54 Iggy
 46.37 riley
 46.90 FaLoL
 48.58 SirWaffle
 53.20 Jasiolek
 53.82 pdilla
 55.56 CJF2L 1
 58.29 Owczar
 1:00.59 Dene
 1:00.60 giorgi
 1:00.62 sneaklyfox
 1:06.28 Myachii
 1:06.67 Cale S
 1:08.39 thatkid
 1:12.61 bjs5890
 1:21.45 Kenneth Svendson
 1:22.67 DuLe
 1:23.50 pyr14
 1:23.98 Mike Hughey
 1:26.32 notfeliks
 1:29.35 CuberM
 1:30.33 Schmidt
 1:31.73 h2f
 1:40.94 Ordway Persyn
 1:58.46 LostGent
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:27.07 FaLoL
 1:39.21 Dene
 1:46.13 Keroma12
 1:54.74 CJF2L 1
 2:04.38 Myachii
 2:13.69 Cale S
 2:19.57 notfeliks
 2:24.75 Owczar
 2:30.44 Mike Hughey
 2:43.22 DuLe
 2:55.17 Kenneth Svendson
 3:00.87 Ordway Persyn
 3:13.40 pyr14
 3:22.84 sneaklyfox
 4:15.98 h2f
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:39.75 FaLoL
 2:53.89 Dene
 3:44.39 CJF2L 1
 3:49.93 Aussie
 4:15.78 Myachii
 5:25.62 Ordway Persyn
 DNF h2f
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:31.99 Dene
 4:42.54 FaLoL
 6:19.59 Myachii
 8:03.64 Ordway Persyn
 9:21.60 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 23.70 CJF2L 1
 24.11 sneaklyfox
 25.77 Wookie
 25.91 Lapinsavant
 26.88 Owczar
 27.77 giorgi
 28.31 Jasiolek
 29.34 Dene
 31.15 SirWaffle
 34.10 FaLoL
 34.28 CuberM
 36.75 thatkid
 37.74 Matei N.
 38.07 Myachii
 40.46 notfeliks
 45.49 Schmidt
 45.60 DuLe
 53.11 h2f
 57.84 Bubbagrub
 1:12.87 pyr14
 1:21.15 LostGent
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:11.88 riley
 1:35.05 Kenneth Svendson
 1:37.16 Owczar
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 10.69 Jasiolek
 13.76 Owczar
 15.15 CuberM
 21.10 Mike Hughey
 28.97 bjs5890
 31.78 MatsBergsten
 48.92 h2f
 1:16.75 Schmidt
 1:31.51 FaLoL
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 40.18 CuberM
 41.84 Cale S
 43.11 riley
 1:16.98 MatsBergsten
 1:19.16 SirWaffle
 1:19.61 Mike Hughey
 1:29.88 Sir E Brum
 1:40.93 thatkid
 2:05.58 Rocky0701
 2:35.41 DuLe
 3:10.77 h2f
 8:39.42 pyr14
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 7:04.66 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:18.68 Cale S
11:00.71 cmhardw
11:19.28 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

32:19.20 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

17/21 (59:40)  CyanSandwich
6/6 (24:26)  MatsBergsten
1/2 (12:50)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 2:39.71 piotrek1996
 2:42.35 Owczar
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 1:05.55 FaLoL
 1:06.32 riley
 1:21.36 daryl
 1:27.97 Jasiolek
 1:31.19 thatkid
 1:37.04 Owczar
 1:38.71 sneaklyfox
 2:03.21 Kenneth Svendson
 2:10.49 Ordway Persyn
 2:15.36 Schmidt
 2:23.88 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:45.95 FaLoL
 3:19.12 Owczar
 3:51.78 thatkid
 4:21.13 DuLe
 4:40.33 Kenneth Svendson
 4:47.57 Ordway Persyn
*Magic*(3)

 1.93 Owczar
 2.82 Schmidt
 3.45 FaLoL
*Skewb*(18)

 3.68 Wookie
 4.28 Cale S
 4.30 lejitcuber
 5.70 Jasiolek
 6.46 daryl
 6.73 Matei N.
 6.87 riley
 6.94 Tx789
 7.05 Owczar
 7.81 Iggy
 10.80 pantu2000
 11.67 FaLoL
 11.81 giorgi
 13.28 Ordway Persyn
 14.98 DuLe
 15.62 LostGent
 17.35 ichcubegern
 25.15 Schmidt
*Clock*(3)

 17.06 Myachii
 17.20 pyr14
 30.33 FaLoL
*Pyraminx*(23)

 3.61 Iggy
 3.77 lejitcuber
 4.99 ickathu
 5.10 bh13
 5.89 DuLe
 6.07 sneaklyfox
 6.34 Wookie
 6.53 ichcubegern
 7.00 FaLoL
 7.15 pantu2000
 7.23 giorgi
 7.25 Matei N.
 7.42 Owczar
 7.94 Jasiolek
 8.26 pyr14
 8.36 Cale S
 8.88 Myachii
 9.62 notfeliks
 10.40 Kenneth Svendson
 11.62 Schmidt
 15.54 Bubbagrub
 16.64 LostGent
 18.06 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(4)

 1:33.00 FaLoL
 1:57.51 bh13
 2:07.64 Dene
 2:51.15 pyr14
*Square-1*(5)

 21.41 Iggy
 24.43 daryl
 35.87 CJF2L 1
 39.23 Cale S
 1:34.83 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

26 guusrs
27 okayama
33 Cale S
35 Mike Hughey
38 h2f
68 Owczar

*Contest results*

211 FaLoL
204 Owczar
185 Cale S
176 Jasiolek
159 CJF2L 1
157 riley
131 sneaklyfox
130 Wookie
126 Dene
125 DuLe
121 Myachii
112 giorgi
111 lejitcuber
109 Iggy
107 CuberM
101 thatkid
100 SirWaffle
95 bh13
94 Matei N.
85 MatsBergsten
85 Kenneth Svendson
83 pyr14
80 pdilla
80 h2f
79 pantu2000
78 Mike Hughey
77 daryl
76 CyanSandwich
75 Ordway Persyn
74 notfeliks
70 Lapinsavant
65 Schmidt
53 LostGent
50 Keroma12
49 piotrek1996
48 ichcubegern
46 ickathu
42 bjs5890
38 Memphis3000
33 Sir E Brum
29 Tx789
24 Bubbagrub
22 Cubeologist
20 gakybingem
16 guusrs
15 MarcelP
15 okayama
11 cmhardw
10 Aussie
9 Rocky0701
8 1davey29
8 FishSaysMOO
6 BoshedCubes


----------



## Aussie (Feb 17, 2015)

Woohoo! I got 4th in 6x6! Right in the middle. And I still managed to get 10 points even though I only competed in 1 event.


----------



## CuberM (Feb 19, 2015)

I was going to do more events, but I just started it on Monday, so yeah . I've been practicing 3BLD a lot lately, I'm pretty happy with first place .


----------

